# Any suggestions for spring baby artichokes?



## SignoraEdie (Mar 23, 2007)

I have about 20 baby artichokes. I have only worked with large artichokes that I have stuffed. Any suggestions for these "little babies??"


----------



## kadesma (Mar 23, 2007)

_one of our family favorites is to trim both ends, remove a few of the dark green leaves. Simmer in chicken broth the cut in half artichokes til fork tender. Drain off the stock or broth and add some evoo,butter, finely chopped fresh garlic and Italian flat leaf parsley, toss well, then add salt to taste and pepper. Can then be served as a side or as an addition to an antipasto tray._

_kadesma _


----------



## Half Baked (Mar 23, 2007)

I have never been able to do these correctly.  I think I buy them when they first come out and are too green.  

I'll have to give them another try when it is deeper into the season.


----------



## mish (Mar 23, 2007)

SignoraEdie said:
			
		

> I have about 20 baby artichokes. I have only worked with large artichokes that I have stuffed. Any suggestions for these "little babies??"


 
Welcome to DC, SignoraEdie.  

Here are 3 different ideas and cooking methods:

All choked up

I never thought to roast artichokes. Will have to try that roasted artichoke salad... & the Linguine w Caramelized Artichokes & Proscuitto is calling my name too.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 23, 2007)

mish said:
			
		

> Welcome to DC, SignoraEdie.
> 
> Here are 3 different ideas and cooking methods:
> 
> ...


Mish thanks for posting this the directions for preparing the chokes is great. I don't cut that much off the stem end as the kids like that part, but showing that you take off the outer leaves that are dark green til you hit the pale yellow really helps.  For anyone who is not sure with the baby artichokes this is a great lesson on preparing them.That choke salad with the lemon and mint if for me. It looks great.
kadesma


----------



## mish (Mar 23, 2007)

Thank you kads.   I had my eye on the artichoke & red pepper bruschetta, as well.

I have a few issues of Sunset & it's quickly becoming one of my favorite magazines -- everything from the recipes to decorating, travel & wine (Oh Kitchenelf  ).  I'm considering a subscription.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 23, 2007)

mish said:
			
		

> Thank you kads. I had my eye on the artichoke & red pepper bruschetta, as well.
> 
> I have a few issues of Sunset & it's quickly becoming one of my favorite magazines -- everything from the recipes to decorating, travel & wine (Oh Kitchenelf  ). I'm considering a subscription.


Mish,
I love Sunset, DH has a subscription and I grab it the minute it hits the mail box  It's one magazine I truly enjoy.

kadesma


----------



## mish (Mar 23, 2007)

YAY!!! My Doc ran out, so I should order.  I got tired of visiting Medical groups, just for the magazine   j/k


----------



## SignoraEdie (Mar 24, 2007)

*Grazie tutti!*

Thanks everyone for the suggestions. I especially liked the link to Sunset Magazine. I also let my subscription expire because I am obsessive about cutting out recipes that end up in "to try" piles, that migrate to manila folders, that end up yellowing with age! There must be a 12 step program for people like me.

I am going to try these ideas and I will let you know how it turns out. My family recipe is to stuff the large artichokes with seasoned breadcrumbs, grated cheese and garlic and then steam drizzled with EVOO. They are wonderful but are a bit much for an appetizer.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 24, 2007)

SignoraEdie said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone for the suggestions. I especially liked the link to Sunset Magazine. I also let my subscription expire because I am obsessive about cutting out recipes that end up in "to try" piles, that migrate to manila folders, that end up yellowing with age! There must be a 12 step program for people like me.
> 
> I am going to try these ideas and I will let you know how it turns out. My family recipe is to stuff the large artichokes with seasoned breadcrumbs, grated cheese and garlic and then steam drizzled with EVOO. They are wonderful but are a bit much for an appetizer.


Ahhhh a recipe saver    I do the same thing, just not as tidy! You know, I'm thinking about your stuffed chokes, why not cut the small ones in quarters, par boil them til fork tender, then grill a few minutes when done grilling take the breadcrumbs,garlic,cheese, evoo, salt, pepper, add some chopped flat leaf parsley, make a thin paste and drizzel that over the grilled chokes with some sliced toasted  baguette with it?
kadesma


----------



## SignoraEdie (Mar 24, 2007)

kadesma said:
			
		

> Ahhhh a recipe saver  I do the same thing, just not as tidy! You know, I'm thinking about your stuffed chokes, why not cut the small ones in quarters, par boil them til fork tender, then grill a few minutes when done grilling take the breadcrumbs,garlic,cheese, evoo, salt, pepper, add some chopped flat leaf parsley, make a thin paste and drizzel that over the grilled chokes with some sliced toasted baguette with it?
> kadesma


 
what a great idea! thanks


----------



## kadesma (Mar 24, 2007)

_You're welcome _

_kadesma_


----------



## SignoraEdie (Mar 24, 2007)

Look at what I just found:
Becks & Posh: How to Trim an Artichoke

wonderful pictures!


----------



## kadesma (Mar 24, 2007)

SignoraEdie said:
			
		

> Look at what I just found:
> Becks & Posh: How to Trim an Artichoke
> 
> wonderful pictures!


Perfect for the big chokes, the little ones won't have that thistle in the center for you to remove.Plus I don't trim the stalk except to make it a little shorter..Then meat of the stalk is usually very good.Why waste it Of course if i was having company for the first time, I'd trim them up so the presented dish looked as nice as possible.

kadesma


----------



## auntdot (Mar 24, 2007)

To me the only way to do baby artichokes is to deep fry them.

We can rarely get them, and I am the only one who likes artichokes.  So I do not do them often.

But if the boss was coming to dinner and the market had baby chokes, I would serve them proudly.

Just a thought, God bless.


----------



## Aria (Mar 26, 2007)

All the suggestions are fine.  My favorite is from Mish.  The photos were super.  Thanks again


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 26, 2007)

mish said:
			
		

> Thank you kads.   I had my eye on the artichoke & red pepper bruschetta, as well.
> 
> I have a few issues of Sunset & it's quickly becoming one of my favorite magazines -- everything from the recipes to decorating, travel & wine (Oh Kitchenelf  ).  I'm considering a subscription.



Are you telling me I MUST get this magazine too?????   

Those recipes sure sound great!  Unfortunately it's very rare here we get baby artichokes.


----------



## mish (Mar 26, 2007)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Are you telling me I MUST get this magazine too?????
> 
> Those recipes sure sound great! Unfortunately it's very rare here we get baby artichokes.


 
You mean *TOO*??? ** Elfie, I can't be the only one w manillla folders filled w recipe clippings, looseleafs, a computer cooking program, and cookbooks all over the place?! I'll try not to tempt you  

Sunset Wine Club: Sunset Story


Aria, Thank you. Now you know why I can't find my potato salad recipe


----------



## SignoraEdie (Mar 28, 2007)

My appetizers were a success!  I posted a picture under "cooking".  I don't know how to link to it in my message, so if you want to see them, go to the photos page.  I ended up parboiling the cleaned baby artichokes in a chicken broth until just fork tender.  Then I made my usual Italian stuffing and placed little rounds of stuffing in the indentation of the artichoke.  Then I drizzled with oil and baked in 350 degree oven for about 15 minutes.  they went quickly and everyone remarked at how they had the taste of the full-sized stuffed artichoke without the labor of eating it.  Thanks for all your ideas.


----------

